# Solved: Stuck at Loading Operating System



## jonno112 (Jun 18, 2004)

Loading Operating System

After getting some upgrades for my system new motherboard, cpu, ram and Graphics card I get the system home and it doesn't start ok, i have a look and the tech who did it must have been drunk, so i end up rebuilding the machine my self.

The first problem i have is the operating system is loading so slow (Win 7 ULT) I disable the Floppy drive and the op installs at a normal speed.

Ok this is good, however when the OS restarts it gets stuck at Loading operating system.

Can anyone help with this?

Specs are
Intel Core i5 760
Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4P
Gigabyte NVIDIA GeForce GTX465 1GB GDDR5 PCI-Express
LG GH22NS50 22x DVD±RW SATA 
Kingston 4GB kit (2x2GB) DDR3 PC-10600 1333MHz
Raid 10 Config 4 x 80 gig sata
1 x 320 gig sata.

Thanks


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

When you did the hardware changes did you do a completely fresh, re-installation of Windows? Changing the motherboard can cause issues because of the number of components that have change, there may still be redundant drivers and software from the old motherboard which are clashing with the new ones.

What PSU do you have in the system?


----------



## jonno112 (Jun 18, 2004)

I forgot to mention the power supply is a fairly large one i think its a 690Watt, i did have an image but it failed. I tried to reinstall but once the OS is installed it restarts and gets stuck on that spot.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Things I would check are as follows:

1) Either run a full memtest on the RAM or try booting with just 1 stick in, if that still fails try the other as faulty RAM could be an issue.

2) Download the harddrive manufacturers diagnostic tool and test the hard drive. You may need to do this by putting it in another machine as a second drive if you have the available to you.


----------



## jonno112 (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks for the replies 

Ram tested fine after a night of testing, hard drive fine.

Is it a chance that i might need to install the sata drivers at os install even though it is windows 7?

Ok i installed the sata drivers and it still hangs at loading operating system.

I am going to try another installation of vista.


----------



## jonno112 (Jun 18, 2004)

still no go I tried to load 2008 Server r2 hangs at the same place. Might try an rebuild the raid array.
Ok i deleted the raid array and then recreated it, i restarted and the windows boot manager came up with 4 x windows 7 options, it says choose an operating system to start, when i created the raid i thought it would have deleted all the data.

I select one of the windows 7 it takes me to another page 

Windows failed to start A recent hardware change might be the cause.

It says the file \windows\system32\winload.exe
status 0xc000000e

The selected entry could not be loaded because the app is corrupt or missing.


----------



## jonno112 (Jun 18, 2004)

Ok after resetting the array I changed the install to Windows 7 Pro It booted up and worked fine, i have used the ultimate install multiple times with no problems, Thinking back to a couple of years ago I remember another gigabyte board giving me the same grief and to fix it i ended up removing a stick of ram. That was my next step.


----------

